# Book for Training Working Dogs?



## NCShep (Jan 23, 2011)

Our GSD is just about to turn 6 months and we really want to get him to do a few jobs. He is extremely active so we would like to get him to focus that energy a little more. I've seen a lot of posts talking about what folks have trained their GSD's to do, but I'm looking for a really good book on this topic. Any suggestions?


----------

